# Want to join our knitting/crochet group??



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning knitters/crocheters! I belong to a group that meets every Tuesday afternoon at 1:30 in my home. We would like to invite anyone living in our area to attend. We are located in Avon, Indiana (west Indianapolis). We recently had a member move out of state and another is unable to attend. Please PM me if interested. Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

laminitagirl said:


> Good morning knitters/crocheters! I belong to a group that meets every Tuesday afternoon at 1:30 in my home. We would like to invite anyone living in our area to attend. We are located in Avon, Indiana (west Indianapolis). We recently had a member move out of state and another is unable to attend. Please PM me if interested. Looking forward to hearing from you!


I thought about it then decided the commute was too long, besides parking fees at the airport are way too high. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, but you will not know for sure unless you give it a go, right? :thumbup:


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely invitation. I would if I could--I'm in California (not as far away as Australia though).


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Avon! I grew up in Danville! (Next town west) I live in Seattle now, but one of my sisters lives in Avon. Sadly, she doesn't knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I thought about it then decided the commute was too long, besides parking fees at the airport are way too high. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Maybe our regular one will be a little easier for you!!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

A really good friend of mine used to live in Avon, IN! They moved to FL about a year or so ago. Nice area - used to visit them every other year.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

Love to join you--but dont think my free bus pass is valid that far away--i cant find one near to me where i can get a bit of help/ encouragement in the mean time i will carry on doing what i can-- going to look on u-tube this w/e


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

I so wish I lived near you. I would love to belong to a knitting/crocheting club. I struggle along by myself and do look at YouTube but would love to have "some real friends to be together with". I live in Florida and don't know many people.

Enjoy your meetings and have lots of fun!!!

sandyj1942


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

My daughter lives across the street from the high school! And I'm in Indy.


----------

